# Afficher le HomePod dans « Maison »



## Apple.Geek (26 Mars 2018)

Hello à tous, j’ai bizarrement mon HomePod qui ne s’affiche que sur mon iPhone dans l’app Maison. Des idées pour le faire apparaître sur l’iPad ? [emoji16]


----------



## Anthony (27 Mars 2018)

Sur l'iPad, il y a quelle version d'iOS ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (27 Mars 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Sur l'iPad, il y a quelle version d'iOS ?



Je crois que j’ai encore la 11.0 GM


----------



## r e m y (27 Mars 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Je crois que j’ai encore la 11.0 GM



Alors tu as la réponse à ta question... mets-le à jour et il devrait reconnaître le HomePod.


----------



## Anthony (27 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors tu as la réponse à ta question... mets-le à jour et il devrait reconnaître le HomePod.



Soyons un chouilla plus détendus et informatifs, hein ? Donc : 



Apple.Geek a dit:


> Je crois que j’ai encore la 11.0 GM



Le HomePod a besoin d'iOS 11.2.5 au minimum.


----------



## Apple.Geek (27 Mars 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Soyons un chouilla plus détendus et informatifs, hein ? Donc :
> 
> 
> 
> Le HomePod a besoin d'iOS 11.2.5 au minimum.



Ok [emoji6] Merci, je fais ça ce soir


----------



## thefutureismylife (11 Juin 2018)

Le HomePod peut-il rentrer dans un système d'automation d'HomeKit ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (12 Juin 2018)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Le HomePod peut-il rentrer dans un système d'automation d'HomeKit ?



Malheureusement non


----------



## Anthony (12 Juin 2018)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Le HomePod peut-il rentrer dans un système d'automation d'HomeKit ?



Cela dépend de ce que tu entends par « rentrer dans un système d'automation ». Le HomePod est un concentrateur HomeKit, au même titre que l'Apple TV, et permet donc de créer des automatisations. Mais il n'est pas lui-même un appareil HomeKit, tu ne peux donc pas créer une automatisation qui dirait « quand j'arrive -> mets de la musique sur le HomePod ».


----------



## thefutureismylife (12 Juin 2018)

Anthony a dit:


> Cela dépend de ce que tu entends par « rentrer dans un système d'automation ». Le HomePod est un concentrateur HomeKit, au même titre que l'Apple TV, et permet donc de créer des automatisations. Mais il n'est pas lui-même un appareil HomeKit, tu ne peux donc pas créer une automatisation qui dirait « quand j'arrive -> mets de la musique sur le HomePod ».



Zut, c’est justement ce que j’attendais. Je pensais que c’était prévu. Me tarde de pouvoir mettre des ambiances lumineuses et sonores ^^


----------



## thefutureismylife (12 Juin 2018)

Idem pour l’Apple TV si je regarde un film à partir de telle heure, la lumière se coupe... ou « bonne nuit » qui met l’Apple TV en veille !


----------

